# Chrome Rings?



## CarbKev (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello all,

I replaced the rings in a B&S engine with chrome rings, thinking it would help compensate for a slightly worn cylinder. (The suggestion was made on some other discussion board.) The install went well, but the engine is now very hard to pull over. It takes considerable effort to pull the rope. Do I have a problem here? I'd appreciate any comments members might have...Do I need to hone the cylinder a bit to accomodate the chrome rings? Should I go back to regular steel rings? Thanks for any help you can give. --Kevin


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you should hone the bore. it will make the rings fit right. make sure the rings are not to big.


----------



## CarbKev (Oct 26, 2004)

*Chrome Rings-thanks*



bugman said:


> you should hone the bore. it will make the rings fit right. make sure the rings are not to big.


Thanks, I'll give that a try. The rings were specifically ordered for this engine, so they should be the right size--I will compare them with the old rings to be sure. (Probably should've done that before installing them!) Thanks--Kevin


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah try that. i'd would from now on when you replace the ring hone it. now for a cast iron bore or i/c engine you could go a couple times without doing it like i did.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

all the above and check ring end gap. put the ring in without the piston and make sure you have at least.006 clearence


----------

